# Info about having surgery with surpressed TSH



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have tried to find written information concerning the risks of surgery while having your TSH surpressed due to thyroid cancer. I have been unable to find any information on this subject. However, I am getting ready to have a multi-level cervical spine fushion in Jan, and my endo reduced my synthroid yesterday from 150 to 112. He told me that if I have surgery while my TSH is surpressed, I could go into shock. I thought this was pretty valuable information and wondered if anyone has experienced problems during a surgical procedure while having a surpressed TSH? If this information is accurate, I feel that everyone that is being treated for thyroid cancer needs to know this. I am considering even getting a medical braclet just in case of an emergency situation such as a car accident or something. So this post is just to create awareness and hopefully get more info.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> I have tried to find written information concerning the risks of surgery while having your TSH surpressed due to thyroid cancer. I have been unable to find any information on this subject. However, I am getting ready to have a multi-level cervical spine fushion in Jan, and my endo reduced my synthroid yesterday from 150 to 112. He told me that if I have surgery while my TSH is surpressed, I could go into shock. I thought this was pretty valuable information and wondered if anyone has experienced problems during a surgical procedure while having a surpressed TSH? If this information is accurate, I feel that everyone that is being treated for thyroid cancer needs to know this. I am considering even getting a medical braclet just in case of an emergency situation such as a car accident or something. So this post is just to create awareness and hopefully get more info.


You most certainly should do as your doctor says but in my opinion, the logic is not there in that it's the FREES that count, not necessarily the TSH. These are your active hormones. Now if your Free T3 is sky-hi or even high in the suggested range, that would make more sense.

Have you had Free T4 and Free T3 run?

I do think that there are some meds used that could be adrenergic and pose a danger though to "anyone" taking thyroid medicine.

Overall, the best thing would be to make your surgeon comfortable. This is a serious operation and I am sure he/she follows this protocul with all patients.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes he is very cautious with all his patients and that is why I try to be patient when my 2:00pm appointment turns into a 2 hour wait. I know he is taking his time with each patient he sees.

I got my lab results yesterday and things are where they should be. But my Free T4 was pretty high. I left my results at home so I can't give you the exact number but I do recall that it was pretty high.

You know the old saying "better safe than sorry". So far my endo has made very good decisions when it comes to my health so I will do what he says.

I just thought this was pretty important info that people should at least be aware of. Especially after reading so many posts from people that feel they aren't getting the kind of treatment or information that they feel they should from their Dr's. Just another thing to keep in the back of the mind and question if ever in a situation.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very interesting....my husband was first assist on spine surgery for years so I'm going to ask him if this was standard in his practice (just curious).

Good luck with your procedure!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> Yes he is very cautious with all his patients and that is why I try to be patient when my 2:00pm appointment turns into a 2 hour wait. I know he is taking his time with each patient he sees.
> 
> I got my lab results yesterday and things are where they should be. But my Free T4 was pretty high. I left my results at home so I can't give you the exact number but I do recall that it was pretty high.
> 
> ...


That is why this board is so awesome. If not for "responsible" posters such as your self who share their experiences; we would learn nothing.


----------

